# Frost and Farley with babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

First off, I'm still trying to figure out a possible genotype for papa Frost. He appears to be ticked with bright red eyes, which says 'argente', but it's diluted, which should be 'argente creme', but the color is off. He has the darker silver hue at the roots, which again says 'argente'. I just don't know! when these babies are a bit better covered with fur there's gonna be some serious Punnet action going on! There's quite an assortment of colors as you can see in these pix.


Babies


Frost


Babies


Farley, the mama


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are at about two weeks. Frost, the papa, is very protective of his babies; he always brushes my hand with his teeth whenever I get near them, without actually biting me.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Papa Frost let me take this pictures; he;s very protective and always brushes my hand with his teeth when I go near them. they are about two weeks old now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Farley threw her second litter this afternoon! Nice very nice long pinkers! Pictures in a day or two.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, it's already a week later! I'm very happy with this litter. There's one runt; the rest are all nice little chunky chubbers.


Babies with watchful older siblings.




The red eyed youngster is NOT albino!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, a lovely looking litter and that Agouti/white in the second pic is just adorable- such a cheeky face!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Frost is in his own tank now. Here are new pix of the second litter.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Frost is a mealy dove, Moustress, honestly :lol: Some doves do have a darker undercoat and a mealy top, it's pretty common.

Sarah xxx


----------

